# 1&1 und .htaccess



## norbni (7. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
knoble gerade an einer .htaccess für meine HP. Habe mir eine Ordner "Privater Bereich " eingerichtet und da 2 Seiten reingezogen die geschützt werden sollen. Dann habe ich mir eine .htacces, eine.htpasswd und eine .htgroup per texteditor geschrieben und als .txt Datei im ANSI Format abgespeichert. So weit, so gut. Im FTP Programm habe ich die Dateien mit .--- zumTransfer als ascii Datei ausgeführt, der Transfer /upload scheint o.k.zu sein - keine Fehlermeldung.
Jetzt habe ich aber das Problem, daß ich nach Anmeldung mit User/Passwort keinen Zugriff bekomme.
Werde da nicht schlau draus - kann mir da jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?
Den Realpfad habe ich mir unter 1&1/Domain rauskopiert und verwende dann folgendes Protokoll:

AuthType Basic
AuthName "Access fuer /testslideshow"
AuthUserFile /homepages/XX/XXXXXXXXXX/htdocs/pass/.htpasswd
AuthGroupFile /homepages/XX/XXXXXXXXXX/htdocs/pass/.htgroup

<Limit GET>
require group myusers
</Limit>  


Danke Norbert


----------



## thilo (9. November 2007)

norbni hat gesagt.:


> AuthType Basic
> AuthName "Access fuer /testslideshow"
> AuthUserFile /homepages/XX/XXXXXXXXXX/htdocs/pass/.htpasswd
> AuthGroupFile /homepages/XX/XXXXXXXXXX/htdocs/pass/.htgroup
> ...



Wie sieht denn deine htgroup aus?
Kommst du mit der Zeile 
	
	
	



```
require valid-user
```
 unter dem anderen require rein? Da erfolgt der Zugriff über die htpasswd

Grüße

thilo


----------



## norbni (9. November 2007)

Hallo Thilo,
zwischenzeitlich ist es mir gelungen den Fehler ausfindig zu machen.
Hatte alles als Textdatei abgespeichert, die .htaccess wurde als solche auch abgespeichert, die beiden anderen aber als.txt upgeloadet obwohl ich das ausdrücklich in der Stammdatei rausgenommen habe. Beim xten mal durchforsten auf meinem Server ist mir das dann  irgendwann zufällig aufgefallen. Nach direktem umbenennen der Datei auf dem Server war das Problem gelöst. Irgendwie scheint Windows immer Textdateien mit.txt zu kennzeichnen - selbst das Umbenennen der Datei vor dem Upload scheint nicht wirklich eine Garantie dafür zu sein, dass das .txt weggeht.
Nochmals Danke für Deine Anregung
Norbert


----------

